Ask HN: How to evaluate a job opportunity when you don’t know the technology? - rayshan
======
rayshan
Hi HN! Sorry the text got swallowed. Let’s say you’re a web front-end
engineer, and you’re thinking about join a small startup with machine learning
as its core technology, something you’re not familiar with. How would you go
about making your decision?

------
danielvf
What areas of the job are you having a hard time evaluating?

~~~
rayshan
I was thinking machine learning, but it could any other technology, e.g. going
to a hardware company as a software engineer. I was wondering if people had
general thoughts on this topic.

